# Which is best model R15 100, 300 or 500



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Probadly a dumb question but which is the best (reliable etc) model R15 100, 300 or 500?


----------



## desslock (Jun 19, 2007)

willis3 said:


> Probadly a dumb question but which is the best (reliable etc) model R15 100, 300 or 500?


Juging from the post I've seen, (and personal experience with an R15-500) I would say... Get one of the $78 Circuit City TiVo boxes if you want reliability.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

desslock said:


> Juging from the post I've seen, (and personal experience with an R15-500) I would say... Get one of the $78 Circuit City TiVo boxes if you want reliability.


I have had one SR4040 replaced and the replacement had to have the cooling fan replaced. The R15-500 is 18 months old and IIRC only one reset. Both are good machines, the R15 is much faster and a much larger hard drive.


----------



## hdfan01 (Feb 1, 2006)

Had my R15-500 for about a year and half with no problems. It hs always done what I've wanted. Only just recently have I updated it with CE's (other than Nationals) Maybe there has been a Poll on this question.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There really hasn't been any "one" that has leaped out ahead of the others...
They are all functionally equivilent...


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have all three and right now, my 100 model allows much faster channel changes than the other two, if you are a channel surfer.

I don't know why that would be, but it is definitely the case. YMMV.

Otherwise, no real problems with any of them.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't know which is best but our 500 has been a solid performer. We've had no issues with it.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I have all three and right now, my 100 model allows much faster channel changes than the other two, if you are a channel surfer.
> 
> I don't know why that would be, but it is definitely the case. YMMV.
> 
> Otherwise, no real problems with any of them.


+1 here. All three of mine have been great, but the -100 does seem to have faster channel changes. However, my other two aren't really that slow with changing the channels.

To desslock. I understand you had problems and I do sympathize, but please don't try to hijack threads that don't have anything to do with Dtivo.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I have one of the original 500's. It has worked well since I first got it, better since the updates and better still with the CE's.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

willis3 said:


> Probadly a dumb question but which is the best (reliable etc) model R15 100, 300 or 500?


They're all functionally the same.
Since we don't know how many of each unit have been released, any statement that one fails more than another is meaningless.


----------



## BobN (Jun 19, 2007)

As a follow-up to an earlier post in this thread, if I already have an R15-300 and get one of the $78 Circuit City Tivo's, what additional monthly fees do I have to pay? I assume I would have to pay an additional monthly fee for a second box. Would my $5.99/month for DVR service cover both my R15 and the TiVo box?


----------



## Albie (Jan 26, 2007)

BobN said:


> Would my $5.99/month for DVR service cover both my R15 and the TiVo box?


Yes it will cover the DVR fee, you will still have a $4.99/month mirroring fee for the extra box.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

I've got the R15-500, From the early days. Solid performer most of the time.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

I just had an R15-100 installed in the bedroom last week. And after the first night came to realize the fan on this machine ROARS (ok, relatively when you consider the still of the night). You can hear it over the ceiling fan, so that's something to consider. 

You'll find some other posts saying the same thing (some claim the -100 is loader than others), not much you can do though it seems. Other than being a bit load (which can be relative), it works.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

scuba_tim said:


> I just had an R15-100 installed in the bedroom last week. And after the first night came to realize the fan on this machine ROARS (ok, relatively when you consider the still of the night). You can hear it over the ceiling fan, so that's something to consider.
> 
> You'll find some other posts saying the same thing (some claim the -100 is loader than others), not much you can do though it seems. Other than being a bit load (which can be relative), it works.


Same here, although I'm not sure I can equally compare all of them. My -500 is in an entertainment center in the living room, so I don't hear that fan at all. My -300 is in my office and I run the ceiling fan when I am in there, so I don't hear it either. The -100 is in my bedroom and it seems to be very loud at times. The R10 that the -100 replaced was loud also, so it may just be that room isn't as noisy as the others.


----------



## desslock (Jun 19, 2007)

TigersFanJJ said:


> +1 here. All three of mine have been great, but the -100 does seem to have faster channel changes. However, my other two aren't really that slow with changing the channels.
> 
> To desslock. I understand you had problems and I do sympathize, but please don't try to hijack threads that don't have anything to do with Dtivo.


I had no intention of hijacking the thread. He asked the question and I gave my honest answer. I still have my R15 and make direct comparisons with the performance of my <name not mentioned> device, daily. I'm still trying to give the R15 a shot, but it continues to disappoint me.... daily. I really WANT to like the R15. I really do.

Sorry if that is unpopular. No offense is intended, just honesty.


----------



## SportingFan9 (Mar 20, 2004)

This may be a silly question but how would you know from outside of the box what type of R-15 receiver it is? Does it clearly state on the box that it is a -100, 
-300 or -500 type?

Sorry if I hijacked the thread :eek2:


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

SportingFan9 said:


> This may be a silly question but how would you know from outside of the box what type of R-15 receiver it is? Does it clearly state on the box that it is a -100,
> -300 or -500 type?
> 
> Sorry if I hijacked the thread :eek2:


There are a few ways to tell. Probably the easiest is to open the access card door. There is a sticker in there that has the MFR number on it. You can also go to Menu, Settings, Setup, Info & Test. It will have 100, 300, or 500 listed by Manufacturer.


----------



## SportingFan9 (Mar 20, 2004)

TigersFanJJ said:


> There are a few ways to tell. Probably the easiest is to open the access card door. There is a sticker in there that has the MFR number on it. You can also go to Menu, Settings, Setup, Info & Test. It will have 100, 300, or 500 listed by Manufacturer.


So you really cannot tell what version it is from the box itself, right? What I mean by "box" is literaly the box that the receiver came in


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

SportingFan9 said:


> So you really cannot tell what version it is from the box itself, right? What I mean by "box" is literaly the box that the receiver came in


Yes, it says it on the box.

Look for the printed sticker with the bar code on the end of the box.
Near the R15 you will see 100, 300, or 500 prominently printed.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

SportingFan9 said:


> So you really cannot tell what version it is from the box itself, right? What I mean by "box" is literaly the box that the receiver came in


If you looked at one from 10' you couldn't tell what model it was.
In a side-by-side comaprison, you'd probably note that the -500 is slightly larger, though.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

SportingFan9 said:


> So you really cannot tell what version it is from the box itself, right? What I mean by "box" is literaly the box that the receiver came in


Sorry, I misunderstood. I thought you were using the highly technical term "box" to refer to the receiver. :lol:

As subeluvr said, it is printed on the barcode label.


----------



## SportingFan9 (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks for all of the feedback, folks. I'd like to jump into the HD game, but for now, it's going to wait. I have a SONY 61" projection TV that I have had for a couple of years now and it's going strong. Until it either dies or I see something that really knocks my socks off, I am going to wait for that HDTV and of course the HD PVR receiver that DirecTV will offer at said time. 

I ended up getting myself an R15-500 and it'll be installed within the coming week. I hope that it doesn't give me any hassles, but at least I know I can shelve the VCR once and for all. 

Cheers everyone, and thanks again.


----------



## k_dog (Aug 16, 2007)

For the moment I have a R15-100 and R15-300. The 300 is a little shorter, narrower, and shallower than the 100. The blue ring on the 100 looks better, whereas the 300 has individual LEDs that are not as attractive.

Since the 100 is taller and has a larger fan, I figured that it should be quieter. However, that may not be the case. In the 300, the ATA hard drive and fan are mounted with rubber grommets to minimize vibrational noise. The 100 has the SATA HD and fan conventionally mounted without and rubber to dampen noise.

My 100 was manufactured August 2006. Never had any problems until we moved and I had a bad cable or LNB. My R15-300 was manufactured October 2005.


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a 100 manufactured in 08/06. I have a 300 that was manufactured in 02/07. I prefer the 100 because the menus are faster, other than that I can't tell any difference in UI. 

The 100 is louder, but runs cooler. YMMV.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

personman said:


> I have a 100 manufactured in 08/06. I have a 300 that was manufactured in 02/07. I prefer the 100 because the menus are faster, other than that I can't tell any difference in UI.
> 
> The 100 is louder, but runs cooler. YMMV.


I just received my 2nd R15 today, and it's an R15-300. I already had an R15-100. I'd definitely say the -100 is a whole lot faster - in the guide as well as menus and channel changes.

Having said that, the only reason the -300 looks slow is because I've used the -100. They're both orders of magnitude faster than my DirecTiVo units will ever be .... which, by the way, are getting relegated to backup status quickly... I'm really diggin' the new receivers (both the R15 and the HR20!)


----------



## pheymont (May 27, 2008)

qwerty said:


> If you looked at one from 10' you couldn't tell what model it was.
> In a side-by-side comaprison, you'd probably note that the -500 is slightly larger, though.


Actually, side-by-side you WOULDN'T note a size difference...I just measured my 100 and my 500 and they're identical that way. But if you put them end-to-end, you would see that the 500 is 11" deep, and the 100 is only 9.5" deep.

That said, are there any differences in HD size, connections, capabilities that I should be aware of?

Thanks!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow, an old thread brought back to life.

I don't think you will find any differences between the different R15 manufacturer models (100, 300, 500) as far as connections or capabilities. I believe they all use a 160GB hard drive.

If you are in the market for a new SD DVR, you might also take a look at the R16 and/or the brand new R22.

Carl


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> I have all three and right now, my 100 model allows much faster channel changes than the other two, if you are a channel surfer.
> 
> I don't know why that would be, but it is definitely the case. YMMV.
> 
> Otherwise, no real problems with any of them.


But others have reported that the 100 is much noisier and also runs hotter than the 300 or the 500 so we're back at square one in which one is "best".


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Wow, an old thread brought back to life.
> 
> I don't think you will find any differences between the different R15 manufacturer models (100, 300, 500) as far as connections or capabilities. I believe they all use a 160GB hard drive.
> 
> ...


But I learned something from this thread!! I didn't know the R15-100 had a SATA hard drive!! (The 300 has a PATA for the record)

For SD use, I'd advise an R15 or R16 and NOT an R22 unless you like hidden options, no ch. 3 RF output, and (in my case) poorer SD picture quality. I'm not a channel surfer but the R22 changes channels at a snail's pace with an ugly gray screen to look at while you wait.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> But I learned something from this thread!! I didn't know the R15-100 had a SATA hard drive!! (The 300 has a PATA for the record)
> 
> For SD use, I'd advise an R15 or R16 and NOT an R22 unless you like hidden options, no ch. 3 RF output, and (in my case) poorer SD picture quality. I'm not a channel surfer but the R22 changes channels at a snail's pace with an ugly gray screen to look at while you wait.


Now see I prefer my R22 to my 3 R15s and my sons R10 (TiVo), but that's just me....


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> Now see I prefer my R22 to my 3 R15s and my sons R10 (TiVo), but that's just me....


Some folks like Ford, some like Chevrolet!


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Some folks like Ford, some like Chevrolet!


Yeah but I love Dodges


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> But others have reported that the 100 is much noisier and also runs hotter than the 300 or the 500 so we're back at square one in which one is "best".


I have no problem with noise from any of my DVRs...I never notice any of them, so I can't comment on which is loudest.

As far as the 100 running hotter, that may be, but if it does not cause problems, I don't think it matters.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> I have no problem with noise from any of my DVRs...I never notice any of them, so I can't comment on which is loudest.
> 
> As far as the 100 running hotter, that may be, but if it does not cause problems, I don't think it matters.


It depends on the DVR's environment.

I like it COOL in the house (which isn't a problem most of the time here in Wisconsin  ). I've had the R15's for almost a year now, and I've never seen their internal temp rise above 110 degrees F, so I don't even know if the fans work since they have never had to turn on.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

The only thing the -100, 300, 500 means is who made the unit, it’s the manufacturer code. 

There are no functional differences between the different R15’s as they all follow the same specifications, which means that the HDD is the same size across all models.


----------

